# Greetings Everyone!



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi GTA reefers,

Just arrived in Toronto a few days ago, before I lived in Beijing, and I had an aquarium back there. Me and my Dad, we are planning for a new tank, bigger and better, I'm going to need a lot of local help here. It would be really helpful if you could leave your contact information, this way I could ask for help a lot easier.It would be even better if I could visit some of your systems.

Thanks,

Robbie


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and Toronto  I would recommend you post a little bit of information about the potential system you have in mind and people can start to give some information about what they would recommend and their experiences. As you build relationships I am sure some members would welcome you into their homes/businesses to see their setups and take a tour.....


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes indeed, I'm planning to build a 150Gallon sps reef tank, if anyone has a system they could show me, I would be really happy to take a look at it.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Good luck and welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Green Ocean said:


> Yes indeed, I'm planning to build a 150Gallon sps reef tank, if anyone has a system they could show me, I would be really happy to take a look at it.


We are just north of Barrie, have a 175 mixed reef and you are welcome to stop by anytime.

Welcome to the forum! The best way to get started is to jump in. However, avoid all discussions on ribs..........JJ.

Long story.


----------



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

Hey buddy ! Welcome to the forum as well as Toronto! I have a 225 gallon custom acrylic tank with wide dimensions located in Toronto . Give me a message and I'll send you details if you're interested !


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*welcome*

welcome to the forum and look forward to seeing some pics when u get your build going ...
cheers 
tom


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome to GTAA just to let you know you are on the right place.
You are invited to come and see my systems and I would be glad to help in whatever I can, Im sure you will get lots of help of this wonderful community.
Thanks and enjoy....


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot, when I am settled down and everything, I will definitely visit the amazing systems in GTA.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

I am actually 12, I started all this together with my Dad. Now in Toronto, I will build a tank with him like we did back in China.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Its great to hear of young people in this hobby. Good luck with the build and you will find plenty of help here 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Good for you ! When I was that age my dad and I set up a jack Dempsey tank . A lot of work but pretty cool! Couldn't imagine a reef tank though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Welcome !

I just started my 170+ reef system myself. The folks on here are very helpful so don't be afraid to ask many questions.

@Crayon: ribs .. ssshhhhh! 

Good luck with your tank !


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Mikeylikes said:


> Welcome !
> 
> I just started my 170+ reef system myself. The folks on here are very helpful so don't be afraid to ask many questions.
> 
> ...


Who said anything about ribs?? I think it was Patwa on another thread........


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Could any of you give some store advise, and the address of it, and it would be even better if it's not too far from Richmond Hill. The only stores I've been to, were sea u marine and big Al's


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

And do any of you use wechat or whats apps? I use those quiet often


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Reef boutique. Alex from "fragcave" is the best for coral health, quality and friendliness I've seen thus far. He's top notch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

aquaman1 said:


> Reef boutique. Alex from "fragcave" is the best for coral health, quality and friendliness I've seen thus far. He's top notch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that one store or two

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Do you know the adress


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Reef boutique and fragcave are fairly close to each other. Alex is "explo3er" on this forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

aquaman1 said:


> Reef boutique and fragcave are fairly close to each other. Alex is "explo3er" on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you relize that Alex replied to this thread?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Green Ocean said:


> Did you relize that Alex replied to this thread?


Lol yes I did and invited u to come over just Pm for details


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

explor3r said:


> Lol yes I did and invited u to come over just Pm for details


 Kind of busy these days, when I have time, I will message you. (Lots of things to sort out when your moving back to a foreign country


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I am happy to hear young people taking a interest in this wonderful hobby instead of wasting your good time texting/chatting on the computer.

I will strongly advice you to encourage your dad to be a member of MAST
(marine aquarium society of Toronto) since you will learn a lot from this club.
Check the website for details, you can take up the family membership.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum. Looking forward to seeing your tank.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

*A little bit of everything*

Welcome to Canada and to the hobby as well.I find that in this hobby you learn a little bit of carpentry,plumbing,biology,chemistry,electrical,and many others if you are like me who tries to make almost everything in the hobby by myself (DIY).DIY will not only save you money but it is self-rewarding in the end and you'll enjoy the hobby better if you make the hardwares yourself.JMO


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

loonie said:


> I am happy to hear young people taking a interest in this wonderful hobby instead of wasting your good time texting/chatting on the computer.
> 
> I will strongly advice you to encourage your dad to be a member of MAST
> (marine aquarium society of Toronto) since you will learn a lot from this club.
> Check the website for details, you can take up the family membership.


Thanks for the information, I'll definitely tell him about it.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

loonie said:


> I am happy to hear young people taking a interest in this wonderful hobby instead of wasting your good time texting/chatting on the computer.
> 
> I will strongly advice you to encourage your dad to be a member of MAST
> (marine aquarium society of Toronto) since you will learn a lot from this club.
> Check the website for details, you can take up the family membership.


Could you give some more details of this club, I'm very interested. I've check their website but I can't find a lot of information about it.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Have sent you a pm.


----------

